# POSSIBLE NEW PROPERTY



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 16, 2011)

These picture were taken of a piece of property that I am looking into. It is over four acres on the Caloosahatchee River. Cleared and seeded. Imagine giant aldabras roaming this property, lol.


----------



## Kristina (Aug 16, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 16, 2011)

That would be an awesome place for any tortoise to live...


----------



## NEtorts (Aug 16, 2011)

looks like enough room for me to build a small tortoise keepers quarter house so i can be you full time right hand man!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 16, 2011)

NEtorts said:


> looks like enough room for me to build a small tortoise keepers quarter house so i can be you full time right hand man!



If I ever need one, I will call you and dmmj...lol...Thank you.


----------



## Candy (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful. As I was looking at the pictures I was wondering what do you do with these guys when there is a hurricane scare?


----------



## Robert (Aug 16, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> NEtorts said:
> 
> 
> > looks like enough room for me to build a small tortoise keepers quarter house so i can be you full time right hand man!
> ...



What do I need to do to get on that list??

Property looks beautiful.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 16, 2011)

Robert said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > NEtorts said:
> ...



We need a incubation specialist, lol...You qualify!





Candy said:


> Beautiful. As I was looking at the pictures I was wondering what do you do with these guys when there is a hurricane scare?



Pack them up and relocate to another property. We will not take any chances with a serious storm.


----------



## Robert (Aug 16, 2011)

Perfect! I'm in. I'm pretty good with a pooper-scooper as well.



ALDABRAMAN said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > ALDABRAMAN said:
> ...


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 16, 2011)

That's a beautiful piece of property! I hope you are able to get it. (I see lots of lumber and nails, with a level and a post hole digger in your future!)


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 16, 2011)

************sweeettttttt.................


JD~


----------



## dmmj (Aug 16, 2011)

Would you fence off the river? and I am in.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 16, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Would you fence off the river? and I am in.



For sure, Alligators!


----------



## HipsterTorts (Aug 17, 2011)

Definitely beautiful. Makes me miss the east coast All the trees and the clear skies, no smog in sight. Wish it looked like that here haha


----------



## Isa (Aug 17, 2011)

Beautiful, I hope you get it


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 17, 2011)

Would this be in addition to your current place? How far is it from the current location?


----------



## DesertGrandma (Aug 17, 2011)

Very nice, but 'ALLIGATORS' not so much, LOL.


----------



## Momof4 (Aug 17, 2011)

It looks like heaven!!!


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 17, 2011)

Very nice! Id almost give my right arm to be involved with something like that as a living. But would be pretty useless without the arm, and I wouldn't be able to pick Cooper up much longer since he grows faster then a weed! Good luck on the land!


----------



## Nay (Aug 17, 2011)

Do you train your torts to walk up into a horse trailer for transport??
What a beautiful spot, is there a house on it? or would you be starting from total scratch?


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 17, 2011)

Excellent, A-man!




DesertGrandma said:


> Very nice, but 'ALLIGATORS' not so much, LOL.



Alligators have their charms, too...







In some places, they're the new Family Dog...


----------



## Nay (Aug 17, 2011)

Are you kidding me??? Is he actually tame??


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 17, 2011)

Nay said:


> Are you kidding me??? Is he actually tame??



American alligators, if you raise one from a youngster, can become extremely tame and docile, but keeping one well fed is a really good idea, too.

Caimans, which are what you're more likely to find in a petshop, rarely get tame, though. Crocodiles, same thing, I've heard (never kept a croc, so no 1st hand experience).

Somewhere I've got a pic of the gator I used to have, "Wally"...if I can find it, I'll put it up.


----------



## Neal (Aug 17, 2011)

Amazing Greg...looks like you will have room to expand your operations. If you ever want to get some leopards...come see me


----------



## Laura (Aug 17, 2011)

gators and flooding.. 
how do you pack them up? crane? ramp onto a mack truck? 
keep your other property? 
very pretty


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 17, 2011)

I can definitely imagine them there! It's beautiful!


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Aug 17, 2011)

Very nice... I'm sure they would enjoy that space.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 17, 2011)

Nay said:


> Do you train your torts to walk up into a horse trailer for transport??
> What a beautiful spot, is there a house on it? or would you be starting from total scratch?



Easy to trasnsport, horse trailor and carrots. There is a old house, it will be torn down and we would rebuild one that suites our interest, it would include a temp controlled incubator room and temp controlled shelters for the monsters, lol. If they take my offer, the 4 acres on the river is the main interest, everything else will be one heck of a project! 





Neal said:


> Amazing Greg...looks like you will have room to expand your operations. If you ever want to get some leopards...come see me



Yes, now that I am retired I can dedicate the time and resources to expand, at many levels, lol....Plenty of room for additional projects/programs.


----------



## jeffbens0n (Aug 17, 2011)

How many acres is your property now Greg?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 17, 2011)

jeffbens0n said:


> How many acres is your property now Greg?


Just under 1.5 acres. The torts are on about 1 acre.


----------



## Tom (Aug 17, 2011)

Simply gorgeous. I love it. SOOOOO different than here.

And Terry you are right. Caimans and crocs are NASTY!!! Most gators are pretty docile, but we pick the meanest ones because they are best for film. Nobody wants an alligator to just sit there in their movie. They want to see them doing aggressive stuff.


----------

